# FWA 2013 Con experiences and missed connections.



## Aldino (Mar 20, 2013)

Furry Weekend Atlanta was a blast this past weekend. I was there suiting as the Panther in the suit and tie getup.

I met many furs in suits and a lot of artists over the weekend whose names have slipped my mind (had nothing to do with drinking I swear!) I met some people at the bar even too suiters and non alike.  

Now what I am wondering is if anyone who went remembers anyone else who they remember what they look like but not what their name was, or maybe if you have a picture and you want to know who is in it?

If you have any post them here and lets see if we can find them. 
My example would be to the two dragon suiters at the con, one was a red dragon with a black chest and horns and the other a blue dragon with similar finishing. I remember you guys at the dance but I never got your names. Another would be that adorable forest critter that everyone loved, everyone seems to have photos of her but no one has posted who she is yet. She spent a lot of time in the dealers den chirping and whatnot, that's all I remember.

If you guys have anything like that maybe we can help each other out as a group to find who you missed.


----------



## Hutch (Mar 21, 2013)

Aldino said:


> Furry Weekend Atlanta was a blast this past weekend. I was there suiting as the Panther in the suit and tie getup.
> 
> I met many furs in suits and a lot of artists over the weekend whose names have slipped my mind (had nothing to do with drinking I swear!) I met some people at the bar even too suiters and non alike.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing you...I didn't get the chance to talk to you though, your suit was awesome.  I was in suit most of the time too.  I was the fox with the black poof on his head and the white cowl around his neck, I saw you a couple times over the weekend.  The blue dragons name is dragon sprite...I'm not sure about the red one though.  Yeah that little brown critter with the white eyes was so cute.  It was my first con and will surely be coming back next year!  Hope that helped out a little bit.


----------



## Aldino (Mar 22, 2013)

I think I remember you actually, there wasn't really that many foxes for some reason. It was more of a husky and german shepard theme this weekend almost. I found the dragon but I'm still looking out for that brown critter fella.


----------



## Akro (Mar 23, 2013)

I was at the convention with my girlfriend. It was actually my first convention ever. For anyone who went to the art show auction, Im the one that won the giant picture of Natascha from Bad-Dragon for $60 haha. I had a great time overall. It was less awkward than I was expecting. I never actually realized how many furries there were, both from Georgia and in general.

Matthew Ebil was awesome too. I won the beginner's poker tournament and won a free hoodie. I lost in the Main event satellite with pocket Jacks vs. pocket kings. I made it to the final table of Blackjack out of 24 and I was in position to win and I ended up losing last hand. Nothing I could have done about it though. 

Cant wait for next year.


----------



## EddieBear (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember seeing you.. I was the white lion in a tux, or most of the time, a teddy bear in railroad overalls.


----------



## Halt (Mar 23, 2013)

Woof!


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Mar 23, 2013)

EddieBear said:


> I remember seeing you.. I was the white lion in a tux, or most of the time, a teddy bear in railroad overalls.



I remember you! Both suits, didn't know you were one person though...  Someone else asked about the blue dragon, he was my roommate.  I was the cute/realistic blue eyed husky from Alaska.


----------



## Aldino (Mar 26, 2013)

EddieBear said:


> I remember seeing you.. I was the white lion in a tux, or most of the time, a teddy bear in railroad overalls.


 I do remember meeting you right outside of the headless lounge! You were a very well dress lion. But I'm not sure I remember the bear as much. Give me a shout on FA though and I'll add you.

As for the Dragon, what was his name? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxdrY7veerc I found the forest critter by the way, her name is in the description.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 1, 2013)

FWA Was actually my first con. So, i didn't have a fursuit or anything, but just seeing everyone else in a suit was amazing. There were some pretty awesome suits there. It was amazing to see all the art first hand, and get to talk with fellow furries! I think the Furry Dance competition was my favorite part. There was so much talent there, but the actual dance for everyone was a close second. Furries really know how to throw a party that's for sure! The con actually inspired me to get around more in the fandom, and here i am!


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 1, 2013)

I remember you! I saw you in both costumes actually. You most definitely don't remember me, cause i didn't have a fursuit, but i took you picture in both costumes! Both were amazing by the way.


----------



## Wezen (Apr 2, 2013)

I was there and I remember seeing everyone.  I unfortunately didn't get to interact with too many other suiters - but I was the Red Panda in the chef's uniform.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 3, 2013)

I feel so bad about some of that actually, I've gotten a lot of messages from people asking if I remember them because they took a picture with me. That was like... A hundred people. Oh well, and I think I do remember you Wezen there was not a whole lot of red pandas around, though I spent most of my time at the bar.


----------



## Wezen (Apr 29, 2013)

I wish I had spent more time at the bar! If I was out of my room, I was suiting and as the jaw of my costume barely lets in a straw, I only popped my head off in the headless lounge. 

Not enough booze was had that weekend.


----------

